# Mutt's Fall 07 micro grow



## Mutt (Sep 13, 2007)

well little late for a journal...figured post a pic or two.
2nd week of flower...i'm thinking about revegging the untopped one....it didn't mind being "limited" with pot size.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 13, 2007)

here is the freak


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow Mutt, looking real good.  But my money's on the Freak.    You gotta love freaky chicks.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks ma...sorta wierd me growing an 8"-12" tall flowered plant. I know I can grow a biggun, but this has been a learning experience to say the least. LOL


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 13, 2007)

Sweet grow mutt. I cant wait till my new babies are lookin like that. Are those clones or from seeds? Id have to agree with smokin my moneys on the freak, i love them freaky girls to wink wink. Also id like to learn how to top step by step, could you maybe post a how to or point me in the rite direction to learn? I kind of get it but im not sure when or where to cut to top it. Good luck with your girls, cheers mate.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 13, 2007)

Micro growing is great. I think the site needs a micro grow section. Could stick the the 16 oz grows in there along with peoples fridge grows etc.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2007)

*Whats up mang.   Great to see ya start a journal. :aok: The little ladies are coming right along and looking great. Hey mang look at it this way the ladies might be small but the bud is FREE and there's nothing wrong with FREE bud.   The GREEN MOJO GODS are shinning down on them babies as i type. :headbang2: *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 13, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> Are those clones or from seeds?  Also id like to learn how to top step by step, could you maybe post a how to or point me in the rite direction to learn?



There are from seeds...i took some cuttings after sex showed and they are rooting now for the next grow. I root em and let them veg until this current grow is finished. Gonna be adding a HID next time tho.

ok topping. I ussually wait until after the 4th week of veg or 2nd week of flower. These I topped end of week 3 then few days later switched to flower to keep ht. to a min.

You need a razor blade or exacto blade. clean with alcohol. Then cut right where the picture shows at a 45d angle.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 13, 2007)

So basically you cut about 90% of the top off rite above the 1st node and leave about 10% of the stem on the plant? At least thats what I got from the pic, am i correct. And thanx for the info and being so patient ive been on other forums where they werent so nice about another topping question. Ive read it all before i just must be stupid because i could jus never figure that out. Ive tried it before and nothing happened except a screwd up my plant, so i must of cut it in the wrong place, eh?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 13, 2007)

i've never cut one yet, i always just pluck of the top. i usually wait on new growth for some what of a stem to pop up so that way theres no damaging the nodes.  awesome little grow too Mutt. i actually like the little to mid size grows better. u get to see some amazing things packed in small plants.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2007)

Pics this week. That untopped one is slooow to bud....happens to be my favorite outa the whole bunch. Really thinking she will get re-vegged after harvesting the top.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow Mutt they are looking awesome!!!    Good growin dude.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice man.  So what did you end up using for soil again?  MG organic?


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 20, 2007)

Lookin good man. So do topped plants usually bud faster then untopped plants? Or did it jus so happen to do that on your strain? What strain is that?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

hey mutt i like the liitle girls you have there. im also starting from seed and thought about revegging the ladies i have or at least the best 1 anyway. do i just need to switch back to the 24/0 lights and it will just stop budding and reveg?!? never read up it much, but its crossed my mind a few times. im gonna pop in and check on this 1, to see how these little 'n's finish 

nice 1 85C


----------



## Nico (Sep 20, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> Lookin good man. So do topped plants usually bud faster then untopped plants? Or did it jus so happen to do that on your strain? What strain is that?


 
Looks like an Indica strain to me..

good luck Mutt

Nico

My Grow for those who are interrested..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14543


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2007)

MG potting soil 
Juicy FruitxChampagne

Reveg. Yes switch to 24/0.
You can reveg after partial harvest. Switch to 24/0 and veg nutes.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks MUTT, could be the way to keeping a good pheno for clones in future grows


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2007)

several do that here. Never know the pheno for sure until after the smoke test. Sometimes, don't bother taking a cutting during veg...then when it goes into flower...."HOLY CRAP!!!!...I want to keep that one" but by then revegging is the only option as cuttings won't take 
This one seemed tough and really tight node spacing with lil side branching. Might see a SOG outa that one. If I "can" reveg it. Some are a bit of a PITA to take cuttings or reveg.

BTW I grow mainly indicas...great for insomnia. Which I suffer from. 
Will one of these days try Sativas indoors....only ever grew them OD.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 20, 2007)

Love your micro grow, Mutt!!  The plants look great, I kinda like the little 'freak' too!!!  And thanks for the lesson on topping, was very helpful!

Can't wait to get back from my vacation next week and start a little micro grow of my own. I should have until November to get a nice grow going, before I bring them inside.  Hmmmm... 

Speaking of revegging, I talked to my kid the other day (taking care of the animals while we're gone) and found out that my two ladies that I harvested last month are still growing...I never took them out of the pots or out of the 'grow area', so we got them a nice drink and it seems they are doing okay...don't know what I'll do with them... :confused2: but, I'm looking forward to the possibilities once I take a good look at them. :watchplant:


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Mutt, lookin good!  What is the avg height of your plants from the soil line?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> I kinda like the little 'freak' too!!!



someone say freak?  If you look close the one leaf from the branch is part of the fan leaf stem that yellowing. I refuse to do anything to this plant except feed it. Seed start on 12/12 no veg period. No training or topping. straight grow as you see.
Micro-grows are harder than reg. grows IMHO. More crap to deal with. but if you get it down (unlike me...this micro grow is pitching me a fit with PH and "N" I will blame the soil  )
but if you can grow one confined you can grow anything


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 20, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Micro-grows are harder than reg. grows IMHO. More crap to deal with. but if you get it down (unlike me...this micro grow is pitching me a fit with PH and "N" I will blame the soil  )
> but if you can grow one confined you can grow anything


 
Thanks, Mutt, I needed to hear that......... 

PB


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey Mutt, lookin good!  What is the avg height of your plants from the soil line?



The tallest is the untopped @ 12" on the nose (figure it will finish out at about 18" max.). 3rd week of flower (4 on friday). gotta love indoor manipulation.


----------



## Herblover (Sep 22, 2007)

Mutt,
It's great to see someone topping out plants.  MJ is like any other plant.  You cut the meristem and it forces the growth down into other nodes as well as the roots.  Your plants are really nice!  

Herblover


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Mutt, I think we might have talked about this before but what do you think one of those will yeild? Dried & cured. Those look nice, hope things are well with you!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm shootin low and an 1/8 per plant. Is what I am hoping for.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

dang yellowing is ticking me off. might need to do a flush. Using Maxi-bloom at reg. strength now. But think there is a lot of salt being rootbound. I hate flushing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2007)

Which one is the freaky chick?


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 24, 2007)

looking good Mutt....i feel your pain with the flushing....that's the one part of growing i don't look forward too unless it's right before harvest....


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Which one is the freaky chick?


That one I think is showing signs of male. Making sure on that freak before I chop...what might be a sack might be a new leaf shootin off wierd. Hard to tell young on the freak.
So here are the 12/12 from birth freaks. I will never run a grow starting 12/12 again after seeing these. Still gotta go through a veg. period prior to start of flowering, so no point in it. IMHO on week 3 of it. Small, lanky, and no sign of sex. easier to veg. 3-4 weeks then switch to 12/12 or something. Well, learned something new...Why I like bagseed, can play with em.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 24, 2007)

I did the 12 12 from seed and it seems to me it take longer to show sex. Hey Mutt, what kind of soil do you use??  Ya plants look nice by the way Keep up the good growing


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

MG potting soil, till I find a place that sells decent dirt.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2007)

That looks like a powerful strong 11 incher you have Mutt.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2007)

By the way, i agree, that plant is a male.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 24, 2007)

Beautiful Mutt!! 

Thanks for side by side experiment. :watchplant:  Do you think the freak is a direct result of the 12/12 or just a freak plant? Your plants are always dark green and healthy, I love it.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 24, 2007)

Lookin good Mutt, those little topped girls you got there brought back good memories of this little one I grew earlier in the year.

You grow attached to the little ones


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yeah lower leaves are not great. Tells me something is wrong.
You know what I've noticed. The phenos did not vary much from the seed stock I got on this one. 

So I have noticed. 
Topped plants show faster and build buds faster....but overall health is affected. The untopped one is slow going but expect to see bud production starting soon. She's my baby.  I think I spend more time checking her than the others. LOL

Yes, starting on 12/12 is not good. I would NEVER recommend for ANY photoperiod dependant plant. IMHO Just had to see it for myself. Haze no clue man. Sometimes ya just get a "special" plant I think. but ya never know.


I like vegging in the 16 oz. cups. but not flowering in em. Was ok till they showed sex....gained room to tranplant into bigger. But now I know the capacity of the cab.

Georgeous plant runby. That was a HID baby there. I do like topping because the canopy is easier to manage. but...ya know that big fat bud.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2007)

Ha...that is a freaky looking plant. She'll(if it's a she) probably be some killer!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Ha...that is a freaky looking plant. She'll(if it's a she) probably be some killer!



Nope looked before lights out. It's a male and the other 12/12 plant has what looks like "pre-sacks" forming. I've never had that kinda male ratio. I ussually run 80-90% females. So one more point to not starting on 12/12.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha I'm taking time. 
a couple of pics for yas.
Tell you what...CFL's are great for veg...but I gotta get me under an HPS. I was spoiled once....


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 2, 2007)

I have both of your micros in my sig, really good help for us beginners. 


And also for the "rogue" type.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome girls you got there Mutt. So I know I asked you before about topping but Id like to know if I could top my plants right now or is it to early? They are about 2 weeks old today, or should I wait yet?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

what is your max ht? 2 weeks is too early...heck mine was done end of 3rd week....coulda waited till fourth.
and I figured out...when micro growing...run the same exact strain and do the same to all. That un-topped one is my fav. but can't drop the shelf because of the canopy.  Failed side by side in a way. I am just glad the topped ones will finish faster. Then I can focus everything on the untopped one.


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

the plants are lookin nice there mutt...  question though, HPS is that better than MH?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

MH for veg and the first stretch is great. HPS the remainder. IMHO.
But HPS has more lumen output per watt than an MH.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking girls there mutt!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 3, 2007)

everthing looks good its nice to see people grow small grows,in fact thats all i could grow my first 3 trys.will see what happens now good luck.the micro grows r kool.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 3, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> what is your max ht? 2 weeks is too early...heck mine was done end of 3rd week....coulda waited till fourth.
> 
> I pretty much have unlimited height space well I would say about 18ft high if I needed it. So Im guessing from your height question after I top them they will put on a good stretch or am I wrong? Not that I dont believe you Mutt but why do I wanna wait till the 3rd or 4th week of veg to top?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

2nd week is too early. IMHO.
3rd week and 4th week are critical in boosting fem ratios up.
but if ht. is already an issue (as in my case 32" max ht) then topping early helps keep them down. Or you can LST....but then in my case with 90% female ratio....I need the sq.footage. So topping was my only option.
Speaking of which one of my 16 oz. cups had to go today.  The NL was closer than the JFxCh and I desperatley needed the room for the better yeilders. So chop and dry early...broke my heart..but had to go. still got the JFxCh going tho.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear about you having to chop one down early I know that it sucks.
Ok so Ill wait to top them even though height isnt an issue Id still like to try it because I like the idea of having 2 colas instead of 1. Will topping cut down on the overall bud production or will they stay the same?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

Lotta debate on that one...but the general concensus is that it is a wash. Topping will create two smaller buds that would weigh the same combined as a one cola grow. The benefit to topping for indoor is more even canopy spread.  If I had unlimited sq.ft. I would use the fim technique myself. Make 1 huge bush.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 3, 2007)

So if I dont have to I really shouldnt then? Thats cool with me I was just thinking why try to fix something that isnt broken. After reading what you said about the 2 colas equalling 1 big one I think Ill just keep them the way they are. I think size does matter and the bigger the better. Thanks Mutt i appreciate it.


----------



## susiesweety (Oct 3, 2007)

great looking ladies


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> So if I dont have to I really shouldnt then? Thats cool with me I was just thinking why try to fix something that isnt broken. After reading what you said about the 2 colas equalling 1 big one I think Ill just keep them the way they are. I think size does matter and the bigger the better. Thanks Mutt i appreciate it.


 
Yep if it works already why change the game.


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice looking grow. :aok:  I've been getting into micro grows lately, so it's nice to see how it's done.  The main problem for me seems to be the lights.  HIDs and even CFLs make the little grow boxes way too hot, so I've been trying out a couple of alternatives like Cold Cathodes and LEDs.

By the way, are you the same Mutt that posted in one of my threads on another site?  If so, thanks for dropping in.


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

I was reading high times awhile back, seen an 82w LED lamp in there...


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 3, 2007)

always good work from paws of mutt. lol  

Fire it up

KT


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey, what kind of weight can be expected from this sort of grow? I have about 4 16 oz cup plants and one larger pot plant, and I'd like to have another 4 or 5 plants total. But what can I expect from the 16 oz cups?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2007)

*Everything is looking great mang and i bet your counting the days to harvest as we all do.   :aok: *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 6, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Hey, what kind of weight can be expected from this sort of grow? I have about 4 16 oz cup plants and one larger pot plant, and I'd like to have another 4 or 5 plants total. But what can I expect from the 16 oz cups?



Not sure never grew on b4 in a 16 oz. I used to use 3-5 gallon buckets under a 250W...but that set-up got torn down. Had to go micro.

well here are some pics. untopped one wrested witht the CFL and lost.  but she's still budding So all is good.  

The lanky one in the purple pot is the one that was on 12/12 from germ. She's a girl.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 6, 2007)

They are looking so good Mutt. Wish I could share with ya. Did you just want to go micro or were you forced to. Do you like micro or regular grows better?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 6, 2007)

Forced to go micro. I prefer big ole plants to be honest. 
But I'm having fun micro growing. A lot more "labor intesive" LOL
Larger plants are much easier to keep healthy.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Mutt

Looking good on the grow.  Micro growing does cause you to polish up on your horticulture skills alright.  Hang in there man.

PB


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2007)

Well. update.
1st pic is 20%-30% amber. I am figureing Sat. morning before lights on will be her chop day. She will be getting moved into total darkness after todays cycle until chop time.
Others need more time. 
The last picture is a bagseed sativa that is ram hornin on me any thoughts for an easy fix? The lower growth is hurt becuase it was in a 16 oz. cup and rootbound. I might yank her out tho, gotta WW grow next. She's in fresh MG pre-fert soil . but a fix would be nice.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 11, 2007)

Well if it aint the Rogue Mutt and his Outta-Control ladies LOL. they are looking good man keep it up


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2007)

*Very nice Mutt.  Crap mang that should be enough bud to get you through until the next grow. :aok:  You gonna do another micro grow or you going HPS next time around? *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Very nice Mutt.  Crap mang that should be enough bud to get you through until the next grow. :aok:  You gonna do another micro grow or you going HPS next time around? *


Not sure yet bro. Might just get a small hps to slap in the cab. Or (2) 70W HIDs (1 MH and 1 HPS) and just do seed grows. We'll see. No matter what I got time to figure it out


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2007)

*Sure hope you have enough seeds. :rofl:  Sorry mang couldn't help it.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sure hope you have enough seeds. :rofl:  Sorry mang couldn't help it.  *



I think I'll manage 
Might need to place an order in 2015. :rofl:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 12, 2007)

Looked under my 10 buck radio shack POS. (My loupe broke so had to run and pick up this peice of junk....think I gotta migraine using that thing). Well enough complaining.
I did a partial harvest. 1 full plant and 2 with lower sites I was hoping would pack on a lil bit of weight if left a lil longer.
These were topped plants. So each picture with two buds is the tops from each plant.
Cut @ 30-40% amber. (didn't feel like counting trichs and doing an average  ) j/k
Not gonna cheat on these buds. Won't be put into a pipe without a good dry and cure. Prolly get the smoke report next month.
The untopped one I'm going to let it get more amber. Mix it up a bit.
Well here they are. My first run of this strain. I liked how it grew. Still got some beans left...might run these again. 100% female rate on this strain. They were regular seeds not fem. I ussually get a male outa a run, but only the NL popped a male....something to be said for spectrum and temp. 
They were pretty tight for being under CFL's not much fluff to em...and sticky as fly paper. Sorta fruity smell to em as I was trimming. Can't wait until they are cured. 
Well enough yammering....JFxCh. 1st part of harvest. (first pic is the tops from the 16 oz. cup grow)

I don't have scales. Scales = intent to me. So I choose not to care.


----------



## hazewarrior (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Mutt, 

Its been awhile. Looks like life grows on!! I'm glad to see things are going well for you.  

_haze..._


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 12, 2007)

thoses budz look nice man. what kind of CFL's are thoses and where can i get me some from??


----------



## Mutt (Oct 12, 2007)

I got em at 1000bulbs.com
55W mix of cool and soft white. 
Excellent service. They sent me a defect and with an email they sent me another one and had it in 4 days.


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice crop ya got there mutt.  And with only 55w.  Thats impressive.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 12, 2007)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> Nice crop ya got there mutt.  And with only 55w.  Thats impressive.


3x 55W. Think they would work really good for a micro scrog. might have to give that a shot before I hook up the Flood HID I got. This crop will last me 2 months at least. So all is good. This was only 2/3 of it. excluding Hash oil.


----------



## HGB (Oct 12, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I don't have scales. Scales = intent to me. So I choose not to care.



good advice there for NON legal medical grows :hubba:  

nice job with the grow bro..... another there is NO reason not to grow something grow  

enjoy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2007)

*Great job on the grow Mutt. :aok: Looking foward to that White Widow grow next time around.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2007)

Well here is a bottom half of a plant. It fattened up over the weekend. but trichs were very amber. So figured be happy with it can get a few bowls out it.
Other one untopped is getting there...sorta wierd seems "slow going". But have hopes it will bud 1/2 way decent.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2007)

Well not sure if it was the stress of being on 12/12 from seed...or bagseed.
I was dissappointed. Nice heavy sativa side...was looking forward to it. It started with several female pre-flowers (positive female pre-flowers). Grew a tad then all these balls came out from all over the place. So this one got the Axe. 
Oh well, one of these days I will land a nice sat from a bagseed. Or just bite the bueelt and buy a pack. Grrr...buying seeds.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 16, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrr - Damn hermie plants.  Haven't had one yet.  With all the bagseeds I've messed with, I'm very surprised.  Know the feeling with the males, though.

I'm starting my 2 Afghani's on 12/12...............I hope good luck follows me on this one.  I know you are not a fan - but I have to get my own feet wet.

Know the feeling about the seeds.  Getting them is the worst part if your trying to lay low.............

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 17, 2007)

*Hi Mutt, those are some beautful ladies you've got growing there!!!  Thanks for posting this grow journal, so much good information/interaction here!!*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 17, 2007)

Damn Mutt thats messed up. It would of given you hella clones to work with. Youll find that right bag.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, yeah one day I'll find that sat that will just blow me away. 
keep plantin them seeds I guess. (I chucked all the ones that I got this plant outa though). Still got a few hundred unknown seeds to work with


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

> Still got a few hundred unknown seeds to work with


Dang...outside bud maybe?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Dang...outside bud maybe?



Various bagseed I collected over the years that showed a lil promise. 
Good to screw around with....better than screwing up my known genetic stash.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 21, 2007)

hey mutt, how many lumens per sq. foot of floor space did you use, rough guess? Im doing a micro grow as well and im just tryin to do some research b4 i jump into it. I have around 12 sq. feet to work with, im building a cabinet that can fit a 4 bulb, 4 foot T5 Grow Light and im gonna go with lowryder. Does anyone know about topping a lowryder? GREAT THREAD MAN! Good luck on that search for the one hitter quitter sativa.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2007)

2 sq.ft. was my area. 3600 lumens per bulb. times 3.
so about 5400 lumens per sq.
Still HPS would have been better. but had to try a flo grow. 
Was at Home depot and had HPS cheap. might wanna check it out. before you plung into flos.

The last JFxCh is coming down teus. mornin.
Gonna be doin a full White Widow grow next.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2007)

well make it monday morning. Gives me a day to bleach and air out before my next grow.
Well here the final one is. 
JFxCh. 
Will post in strain report soon.
Just a tad bit root bound wasn't she 
Thanks everyone for following along.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2007)

*The grow is over and a new one begins. :woohoo:  I have a feeling the next grow is gonna be fun Mutt. Anyway great job on this one and look foward to that smoke report when the time comes.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The grow is over and a new one begins. :woohoo:  I have a feeling the next grow is gonna be fun Mutt. Anyway great job on this one and look foward to that smoke report when the time comes.  *



Yep it is brudda 
Guess "we" will be startin that thread in a day or two


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2007)

*On Wed. :hubba:  *


			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Yep it is brudda
> Guess "we" will be startin that thread in a day or two


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Mutt - Are "we" getting a small HPS for our next grow?  I can smell one around the bend...... 

PB


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey Mutt - Are "we" getting a small HPS for our next grow?  I can smell one around the bend......
> 
> PB



Oh yeah buddy. :hubba:. I still veg under flos tho. I like my fem ratios up there 85%+ which I been gettin with mix of cool whites and soft white flos. 
Got a 150W HPS flood...but goin to HD in a couple of weeks and getting 2 70W. and tempered glass. Might get another cab for flower....I am just a lil paranoid cuz I rent now. one lil cab is easy to stash...I know myself too well. If I start to get biger lights...I'll just want to grow bigger and bigger. So I sorta gotta keep myself in check until I get another house again.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 22, 2007)

Groovy!  Can't wait for the next journal!


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 22, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao:. Micro grows are neat to watch. great job with this one, your ladies looked mmm mmm good :hubba:. Cant wait for the WW grow. ill pull up a bean bag for that one. KEEPIN IT GREEN! peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome grow man!  Even that 12/12 from seed yielded quite nicely. :aok:  Can't wait to see the next one bro.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Awesome grow man!  Even that 12/12 from seed yielded quite nicely. :aok:  Can't wait to see the next one bro.



Nope that one was chopped for bein a hermie.
This last one was the untopped one. It was longer flowering than the rest. Also the last to show.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 22, 2007)

Great grow Mutt!!! I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice grow Mutt........

Hold out for that sav man...its better if its free.......

Take it easy


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2008)

nice grow mutt, thanks for putting that on here, has been a good read


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Well not sure if it was the stress of being on 12/12 from seed...or bagseed.
> I was dissappointed. Nice heavy sativa side...was looking forward to it. It started with several female pre-flowers (positive female pre-flowers). Grew a tad then all these balls came out from all over the place. So this one got the Axe.
> Oh well, one of these days I will land a nice sat from a bagseed. Or just bite the bueelt and buy a pack. Grrr...buying seeds.


 
this thing looks exactly like my plant... before i LST'ed the bag you got her from was is pretty good? you western america based?


----------



## hazewarrior (Feb 12, 2008)

..... guess who!!!

Hey Mutt, I hope all is well with you. Just stoppin by to say high. Keep it real.

_haze..._


----------



## Mutt (Feb 12, 2008)

WOW man HOWDY HAZE!!!!
Hope you been well bro....been a while...hope you and yours is doin well. 
Yep this grow has went up in smoke :hubba: 
Hope yours is doing well man.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 12, 2008)

bill and ted's most EXCELLENT adventure!


Dc


----------

